
Ask HN: Do any Lisp beginners want to collaborate on a simple project to learn? - elamje
I recently decided that I wanted to take my CS skills to the next level, and learning LISP(Scheme&#x2F;Clojure&#x2F;etc.) was going to be a part of that process.<p>I am fairly capable with code in general(did a lot in undergrad, and now work with C# professionally), but really just beginning with Scheme(bought SICP), and Clojure and I want to continue by making something cool, simple and open-source.<p>I really just want to gauge interest among people in a similar stage of learning, so we can possibly come together to write something simple, yet meaningful enough to motivate us. I&#x27;m open to really any major LISP, although it seems that Scheme and Clojure offer a nice community to work with.<p>If you are interested message me on Keybase at j3elam, or twitter at elamje. Or comment of course:)
======
elamje
This comment is just a note: A cool application that could be a good learning
project and meaningful for HN could be something like a dead link notifier.
The application could give you updates about if one of your HN posts links is
now broken. About 5-10% of the older links I find on HN are no longer working,
so it seems useful and could be useful outside of HN.

~~~
SamReidHughes
That's a neat idea. I'm not interested in this, but I found Racket to work
quite nicely for making an HTML scraping library/framework.

------
ebadder
Hi,

I am interested. I am an ok programmer - most of the work that I do is in
Python and PowerShell. My exposure to Lisp is strictly limited to elisp and I
am not very good at it (not the Dunning-Kruger not good, actually not good).
However, I am willing to learn and can pick things up quickly.

What do you have in mind?

~~~
elamje
Hey, 2 other guys and I just started with the dead link notifier recently.
Send me a message on twitter or Keybase and I’ll send you more info

~~~
ebadder
Hi. Do you have a github/gitlab repo set up for the notifier project?

